# 48 Bit RGB TIFF .. best for LR ?



## sargan (Jun 1, 2015)

Not strictly 'developing' but best match sub-forum I could see.

A request from my parents will see me scanning in a a 1960's & 70's slide collection and then processing in LR.   Eventually to go on a DVD for them to play and watch on TV.
Big thing for them as not seen these slides in more than 30 years.

Will be using VueScan at 3200 resolution
I will be using RGB TIFF file format ......... it has the option for saving as:

24 bit RGB 3 bytes per pixel 3 samples per pixel 8 bits per sample
48 bit RGB 6 bytes per pixel 3 samples per pixel 16 bits per sample
64 bit RGBI 8 bytes per pixel 4 samples per pixel 16 bits per sample

  and there is a comment "If you want to process the full bit depth of an image in Photoshop(TM), use the 48 bit RGB setting for the Crop TIFF file."

Is it also better for me to save as 48 bit RGB TIFF for use with LR  ?


----------



## mcasan (Jun 1, 2015)

_What happens when you scan the same sample slide on all 3 bit rates?  Can you see any difference when you open the TIF in LR?   Remember that the output target for a DVD is only 8 bit __jpg that will be seen on a TV in sRGB.   Try a few samples, put them on a test DVD and see how they look on your TV._


----------



## sargan (Jun 1, 2015)

mcasan said:


> _What happens when you scan the same sample slide on all 3 bit rates?  Can you see any difference when you open the TIF in LR?   Remember that the output target for a DVD is only 8 bit __jpg that will be seen on a TV in sRGB.   Try a few samples, put them on a test DVD and see how they look on your TV._



Thinking about it ... I will put master copies (post edit) on to a Blu-Ray disc for myself so will be seen in 1080p and downscale to DVD for parents.
Not sure how that will affect the answer ?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jun 1, 2015)

sargan said:


> Will be using VueScan at 3200 resolution
> I will be using RGB TIFF file format ......... it has the option for saving as:
> 24 bit RGB 3 bytes per pixel 3 samples per pixel 8 bits per sample
> 48 bit RGB 6 bytes per pixel 3 samples per pixel 16 bits per sample
> 64 bit RGBI 8 bytes per pixel 4 samples per pixel 16 bits per sample


I  am a long-time VueScan user.

24 bit (8 bits per channel RGB): Since Lightroom is a non-destructive editor, this setting might be OK if absolute best image quality isn't required and keeping file size down is a high priority. It is possible that this setting would be good enough for good results on most TVs, since most TVs aren't even calibrated.

48 bits (16 bits per channel RGB): This is the best choice if maximum color and tone quality must be preserved, and the processing will be at a professional level. I'd use this setting if the slides were not only going to be used for TV, but for high-quality enlargements too.

64 bits (16 bits per channel RGBI): Same as 48 bits but with one more possible advantage. The "I" in the fourth channel means Infrared. I use this setting because my scanner supports hardware-based automatic dust and scratch removal. This cleans up damaged film much more effectively than running a dust and scratch filter in software, because the scanner will detect actual physical defects on the film and store the results in the infrared channel, which VueScan can analyze to subtract the defects from the image. It can save a lot of retouching time. If your scanner has infrared defect removal (often called Digital ICE) and you want to use it, and your slides are Ektachrome or similar, you need to use this setting. However, if your slides are Kodachrome or black and white, it might not work very well. Infrared-based repair works best with dye-based film like Ektachrome and color negative.


----------



## sargan (Jun 1, 2015)

Excellent .... my scanner does not have IR ... so looks like 48 bits it will be.  No file size limits as plenty of storage, and I'll probably drop them into a slideshow in Sony Movie Stuiduio when finished
Welcome any other comments / tips about using Vuescan .... other than loading the s/ware today and checking all working, not used it.


----------

